# Congrats TarponChaser...



## marc (May 21, 2004)

TC smoked the field on day one of the tarpon tournament with 10 releases! I'm sure he would have posted up that many on day two, but boat issues held him back.








And here is a shot of the one fish we caught. It was the last fish of the tournament and was good enough to win a very nice Sabalo Seducer rod by Savage Rods. 








Thanks Scott for putting on another great event- team Chorizo


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Congratulations TC! 
And well done to you too Marc. Nice fish.


----------



## Mizpah (Aug 27, 2004)

Nice work guys! We also had boat issues on Day 2 (not enough bow length) :wink:


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

TC is probably the best on he coast. Congrats to a heck of a day.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words. No amount of planning is as sucessful as good luck. Luckly the fish down the beach would not bite on Saturday and trying to be fair, Marc gave me a too much handicap by not fishing the first day.

Great seeing everyone again and looking forward to the 24th.

Went back to POC on Tuesday to take two guys that bought a trip at the Hill Country CCA fundraiser. Water was again beauitful and calm early and had growing seas later. Did not see or have a tarpon bite. Made them beg to take them in with bycatch: bull reds, keeper reds, drum, and three 20 - 22 inch trout, sharks, hardheads, gafftop, and one mother-in-law fish.

As always, great pictures from Marc.

Looking for the jump,

TC


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Congrats fellas, nice tarpon


----------

